# Air Head Composting Toilet



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

So, is anyone using one of these Air Head composting, non-pump-out toilets? (airheadtoilet.com) What's your experience? 

I'm asking because I'm close to purchasing a boat that will need a new toilet anyway (looks like), and I thought it might be nice to not be storing and pumping waste. Then again, the initial cost looks kind of high (>$950).

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## ChicagoNewport27 (Nov 21, 2006)

So let me get this straight: Basically, you're poo'ing into what appears to be a glorified coffee filter, and the pee goes into a jug with a handle?

http://www.airheadtoilet.com/elements/images/ahtliner.jpg

And, supposedly, it doesn't use water to flush, just the little paper filter goes into the bin and decomposes, and the solids decompose faster in the absence of urine.

Looks like the only downside is the little fan that has to be constantly running. That, and the spectre of looking at a coffee filter filled with poo before you wince and reach for the flush handle.


----------



## ChicagoNewport27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Interesting article about installing the air head:
http://www.marinesurveyor.com/articles/kant06a.html


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Granted, I'm a wilderness backpacker, and kind of used to having to deal with the details of pooing. But I can see how this wouldn't be everyone's, er, was going to say "cup of tea" but forget it.  

Tom


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Arf145!

We actually considered a composting toilet for our Sabre 28', but the dimensions of the Airhead would not come close to fitting the space (they are enormous!)

We did look into a couple of others that were smaller in profile, 3X the money and still required a holding tank and electricity. IMO composting toilets will probably will be the wave of the future, but they still have a long way to go as far a marine applications are concerned.

Maybe check out this site as well:

www.biolet.com

Good luck
Chris


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Chris,

Checked out the Biolet site, and their products are slick. Don't know about for marine use though. Their automatic internal cover does take care of some of the icky factor.

The whole thing seems like a neat idea--but the costs alone will probably end the thought for me.

I think they could be the wave of the future too.

Tom


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Read a bit about them on another forum. Some people had them, a lot of others had been considering them. The comments from those who were using them seemed to indicate that they are okay if you are using the boat constantly, but if it is laid up and the decomposition process stops, it is a bit of a messy situation.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

The Wilcox-Crittenden "Head-Mate" Seaclos on our boat no longer pumps water in. (Tho it seems to pretty-well pump at least liquid out.) We've been considering options. We were considering the Lavac, primarily due to The Foolproof Head, and a couple other positive comments here and there. But I had my doubts, many of which turned out not to be unfounded, as I found out in toilet replacement. So now, after a bit more review, we're probably going to replace the current unit with a Raritan PHII. Seems to be the best compromise between cost and performance.

Jim


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> The Wilcox-Crittenden "Head-Mate" Seaclos on our boat no longer pumps water in. (Tho it seems to pretty-well pump at least liquid out.) We've been considering options. We were considering the Lavac, primarily due to The Foolproof Head, and a couple other positive comments here and there. But I had my doubts, many of which turned out not to be unfounded, as I found out in toilet replacement. So now, after a bit more review, we're probably going to replace the current unit with a Raritan PHII. Seems to be the best compromise between cost and performance.
> 
> Jim


You should be able to repair that Wilcox.
A lot less expensive and less time.

Cost is about $60. It is not unusual for seals to go out. Many people swear by the Wilcox because of the ease of its repairability.

http://shopping.msn.com/results/shp/?bCatID=5590,av=2-4205161


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

My parents have a similar one in their cottage hooked up to a 12v battery and a very small solar panel. It doesn't use much voltage and believe it or not, it doesn't smell. The only maintenance is adding a cup of some type of mixture which looks like saw dust daily and then you empty the tray when it's full. I can see how great it would be on a boat. No more head smell or holding tanks and no more pump outs.  It's the way I will go once the heads in my boat go. Good luck.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CSM-

While it may sound good in a cottage... a cottage doesn't have or present some of the issues a boat does.... First, a cottage isn't known to rock from side-to-side over a 90˚ range. Second, cottages usually have very reliable electrical power... more so than on a boat, where salt water, high humidity levels and vibration are all working against you. Third, getting good ventilation for the composting process is probably a lot easier in a cottage than in the confines of a marine head compartment. 

SemiJIM-

I'd agree with CD that you should probably attempt to repair the existing head...since that will be less expensive and easier than replacing it. With a less expensive head... like a Jabsco or Groco, it might be worth replacing the entire unit... since the cost difference between the head and the repair kit is far less, and the amount of work often involved is going to be relatively similar for the two... But on a WC head... it is probably better to repair it if the parts are available.

BTW, it could be the pump seals or it could be the valve that allows it to pump water in is jammed.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

CD & SD,

Very well, I'll give the rebuild a go, then. Thanks for your comments.

(Sorry, Tom, didn't mean to hijack your thread.)

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

canadianseamonkey said:


> .....believe it or not, it doesn't smell.


Mine doesn't smell either. Honest!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And you fart rose-scented perfume... 


CapnHand said:


> Mine doesn't smell either. Honest!


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> And you fart rose-scented perfume...


There is a marketing idea somewhere in that....


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry back to the thread...

On the Jeanneau thread, AtlanticBryan was considering the composting toilet for a retrofit on his Attalia a few months back. Have'nt heard back though.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

No offense, but it is hard to imagine me putting a outhouse in my yacht. I would stick with one of the conventional heads. Carry a spare rebuild kit. WIlcox seems pretty rebuildable.

Just my opinion.

- CD


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jim:

No prob with the hijack, Jim. All this toilet talk is interesting to me at the moment 

Tom


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

Cruisingdad said:


> No offense, but it is hard to imagine me putting a outhouse in my yacht. I would stick with one of the conventional heads. Carry a spare rebuild kit. WIlcox seems pretty rebuildable.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> - CD


I completely understand. An out house is an open septic tank complete with smelly chemicals and floating Baby Ruth bars...gross. I would not want that on my boat either. 
Composting toilets are not open. And, while Jeff is right about the humid environment being counter productive to the composting process, they actually benifit from a topsy, turvey, tumpling motion. Ever turn your compost pile?
Here is a short description of how they work from FAQ - Composting Toilet World

How do they work? 
They work by providing a *enclosed* environment for the natural process of aerobic decomposition. The same type of environment on forest floors which decomposes wildlife droppings and converts them into valuable nutrients for the vegetation to use.

There are many different designs of composting toilets, but all carry out this basic process of aerobic decomposition. Design variations enhance this process and they include:

• air baffles for distribution of air into the pile
• heating units to keep the compost at the best temperature
• injected air for increased decomposition
• mixing tongs to ensure full decomposition throughout the pile
• the addition of composting worms and macro-organisms

Sunmar appear to be the pioneer in this particular industry. Here is an excerpt from thier website on marine use, Composting Toilets By Sun-Mar - The Environmental Solution

*The First Composting Toilet Designed Specifically for Mobile Use*

The SUN-MAR Mobile, introduced in1994 was the first waterless, self-contained composting toilet designed for use in marine and RV markets, and for that matter, for use in anything that moves. The key feature of the mobile unit was that at only 19" wide it could be installed virtually anywhere.

Other than the width, what was new in this composting toilet was the 3" vent stack with a special fan/filter box which scrubbed the vented air so as to avoid any inconvenience on deck. In addition the finishing drawer was gasketed in place so that liquid could not escape even during violent motion, and the footrest folded back into the unit which is only 23" deep.

In addition a shore based waterless composting toilet was introduced with a 2" vent with a special fan assembly, and a 160 watt heater in the base compartment. This unit, the Spacesaver, is ideally suited for installation in cupboards or small corners where a toilet is needed but space is a problem


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

*design*

Im not sure if they are all designed like this.


----------



## Har (Jan 24, 2010)

Natureshead dot com is another, more affordable, composting toilet option.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

When composting toilets first came out they were way too big and expensive for my boat, plus they didn't have the bugs worked out. So I really wasn't paying attention to them until the local ship supply started carrying "Nature's Head", it was still out of my price range for the moment. The someone who had attempted to use an "Air Head" on land with too many people gave me one. At first I though "It's not a Nature's head but it's free"...then people I talked to actually said it was better. The last owner of my boat removed the "proper head" and holding tank and glassed over the hole, replacing it with a port-i-pottie...I despise port-i-potties. The AIr Head fits the port-i-potties foot print almost exactly, just 6" taller and the vent hose came out right under the Dorade box. There was already wiring for a fan for the wood stove. I haven't installed it yet but have run into alot of people who have one, everyone seems to be pleased.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Har said:


> Natureshead dot com is another, more affordable, composting toilet option.


Nature's Head and Air Head are very close together in price.

I have been told the Air Head is of better construction....but because the price difference is so slight I would recommend anyone considering a composting head to closely compare the two. Anyone not consideriong a composting head....take a close look at them, the cost is not that bad <$1000 and the convenience, safety and mechanical reliability/easy of maintenance issues add to the value.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

wolfenzee said:


> I haven't installed it yet but have run into alot of people who have one, everyone seems to be pleased.


I find it very interesting that in seven (7) years, not *ONE* boat owner has posted on this thread that they have a composting head and that they are happy with it!
I would love to raise my middle finger at the powers that be, regarding MSU's, but unfortunately, I do not believe that there is a viable alternative to the good old "marine toilet".


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

capta said:


> I find it very interesting that in seven (7) years, not *ONE* boat owner has posted on this thread that they have a composting head and that they are happy with it!
> 
> I would love to raise my middle finger at the powers that be, regarding MSU's, but unfortunately, I do not believe that there is a viable alternative to the good old "marine toilet".


I'm confused by this statement Capta. There are dozens, probably hundreds of posts from happy composting head owners. I am certainly one of them.

Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

capta, this thread is about the Airhead. There are other threads about other brands of composting toilets, in which posters have expressed satisfaction.

Not to take this off subject, but in answer to you, capta, I'm quite happy with my C-Head and would never contemplate going back to holding tank. In fact, I have recently spent a very miserable day getting all that holding tank paraphernalia out of my boat and you are just as welcome to it as you can be.

In addition:
I'm not going to blow smoke and say that the compost/desiccator isn't trouble free, but I can and will say that its simplicity ensures that when there is a problem, the problem can never ever be as bad as a problem with a holding tank can be. YMMV


----------



## svformosa41 (Aug 26, 2014)

I honestly still think the AirHead is a great product! My parents and three other friends love them! But the customer service is enough to never do business with them again IMO.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

capta said:


> I find it very interesting that in seven (7) years, not *ONE* boat owner has posted on this thread that they have a composting head and that they are happy with it!
> I would love to raise my middle finger at the powers that be, regarding MSU's, but unfortunately, I do not believe that there is a viable alternative to the good old "marine toilet".


There may not be posts on this thread specifically, but when we were researching whether to buy one I read literally hundreds of posts on this forum and others, in addition to various blogs and other websites. I could only find a couple of people who were unhappy, and that seemed to be almost exclusively due to user error.

We ended up ordering a Nature's Head and while we haven't been able to use it yet (just installed it on Sunday), we have no doubt that we'll be very satisfied.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

capta said:


> I'm sorry, I guess I missed them on this thread.
> At any rate, I guess I should be talking to full time liveaboard cruisers who have monohulls, as that is our use. I wonder if they would function well on a ten day tack, hard to windward to the islands from the SE? How do they handle a beat across a Caribbean channel in Christmas winds? Honestly, I've only glanced at threads about these heads, but I have not noticed anyone extolling their features for this kind of sailing, or not, for that matter.
> I have learned that some things which work very well on a multihull (such as a propane refrigerator) will not work at all on a monohull, so thank you very much anyway Multihullgirl, but you may be talking apples and oranges, here. And no thank you on the holding tank stuff; we're well fixed with a foolproof system.


I've never been on a ten-day close-haul, although I have sailed for days like that. Never fun. Our NH did just fine, and yes we are a mono.

Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

We've owned two Naturesheads and one Airhead, loved them both. We close on our next catamaran in two days and are going to order a C-head. No more conventional marine heads for this kid, never again.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

capta said:


> we're well fixed with a foolproof system.


You are either kidding or you are hanging your rear end over the side. Foolproof hah.


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

What is amazing to me is how many threads are here on Sailnet about this- yet it still just keeps going on and on. Seems like debating politics for you all.

sailnet composting toilet site:www.sailnet.com - Google Search


----------



## med1948 (Jun 2, 2009)

I installed and have been using an Airhead composting toilet on my Islander Freeport 36 for about 2 months. I am a liveaboard and this toilet is absolutely wonderful. I never used my old "holding tank system" while in port and this might sound strange but I can't wait to use the Airhead... There is no smell... zero smell, none at all. I had read about it in the literature but was a bit skeptical. My lady (who has the most sensitive nose I have ever been around) gave it a two thumbs up. After removing my holding tank there was a lingering holding tank smell that disappeared after about two weeks. I now have a watermaker where the "holding tank" used to reside. My clothes don't smell, the cushions don't smell, the bed (the holding tank used to be under the bed) doesn't smell. I highly recommend it as a very efficient and very simple system. Mark


----------

